# how to put a 800x600 resolution settings in a game?



## duomax03 (Sep 5, 2010)

I have a low end grahics card (GeForce 210), and playing games with a 800x600 video settings gives me a descent FPS. But some games don't have this settings, is there any workaround to have a 800x600 video settings on the game?:huh:


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

It varies from game to game on how to force resolutions. You would have to search for each game on how it can be done.
If it is a Steam game you right click on the game in your library, select properties, select launch options and type -height 800 -width 600 and that will launch the game at that resolution.


----------



## duomax03 (Sep 5, 2010)

Tnx Headpred, in particular i want to set the resolution to 800x600 of this game. '*SNIPER: GHOST WARRRIOR*'. any idea?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Since that's a Steam game, if I remember right, then Headpred's solution should work. I don't have any experience with that game and not much with Steam, so I don't know any other solution


----------



## duomax03 (Sep 5, 2010)

Tnx! I'll give it a try.


----------

